# Filing Taxes



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

This is more directed at United States citizens who have moved to the UK. Basically, tax season is coming up and since I'm still a US passport holder, I need to file my taxes. I'm just wondering what the process is for it. 

What I've done so far is gone to this site and printed out a Tax Guide and a form but i'm not sure what to fill out.

My current situation is as follows - before coming over to the UK in June 2012, I worked for a couple of months in the US to earn some money for the move. Now that I've been over here, I've been working for about 6 months but have been unable to be taxed on my wages since I didn't earn enough in order to. - U.S. Citizens and Resident Aliens Abroad
I'm just not sure what to do and since no one over here really files taxes, it's sort of an unknown thing. If someone could please help me that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On that page you cite, there are links to loads of publications and other information for US taxpayers living abroad. The main one you want to download is Publication 54, which explains all the key issues.

Put very simply, you file your US taxes precisely as you would if you were living in the US - except that you include a form 2555 in order to exclude your "foreign earned income" (i.e. salary earned while resident abroad) from US taxation.

As BBCWatcher has said, you'll have to wait to file until you have been outside the US for 12 consecutive months. Normally, tax filings from overseas residents are due June 15th, but you should file for an extension until several weeks (or a month or two) after your anniversary date for moving overseas.

You'll pay tax on the money you earned while still in the States last year (but if you had taxes withheld you may find you're eligible for a refund of some or all of that money). But your earnings while in the UK should be excludible thanks to the form 2555.

If you have bank accounts outside the US with a total of $10,000 or more, then you should also file a Schedule B (if only just to check the little box at the bottom of that form saying you do have foreign bank accounts) and also file a TD 90-22.1, which is the FBAR form. The FBAR form is due by June 30th, without regard to any income tax filing extensions you have. (But if you don't have $10,000 in foreign bank accounts, then never mind.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lalchicy (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information! I called up the US Tax Office as well after i posted this up and they pretty much said exactly what you all have said. The 1040 and the 2555.

And with regards to the Passport comment, It's only because I read it on the US passport that I associated the need to do so with the passport, but I guess as long as I have my citizenship I'll have to do it. I don't think I ever really want to give up my US citizenship.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello lalchicy,

I do not know if you are aware of this but if you spent 183 days or more in the UK during the 2012/13 tax year you will be classed as a UK resident for tax purposes.

As a UK resident you must declare any foreign income received during the tax year by submitting a UK tax return in which you will also declare your UK income.

You will need to register for self assessment if you have not done so already with HMRC to be able to submit your UK tax return.

The UK tax year runs from 6th April to 5th April and you will need to submit various schedules with your tax return to show the different forms of income and to also claim any possible tax relief that might be due.

You must ensure that your tax return is completed correctly.


----------

